# my 5 1/2 month collection



## misz_leslie (Dec 8, 2006)

Well here's my MAC collection. I finally got time to spread everything out and take pictures lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My boyfriend thought I was crazy..but he understands my addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . AND i KNOW iT'S *SMALL *I'm still working on it lolz. Well hope you guys like...
i DONT' USE A LOT OF LiP STUFF. i DON'T KNOW WHY..LOLZ i SHOULD THOUGH.




mY BEAUTiFUL MAC TRAiNCASE THAT MY BOiFREN SUPRiSED ME WiTH




























JUST SOME POSTCARDS AND STUFF i GOT FROM A MAC SEMiNAR




AND FiNALLY MY WHOLE COLLECTiON...




THERE'S LOTS OF STUFF i LEFT OUT SO I'LL PROBABLY ADD THEM LATER.
THANKS FOR LOOKiNG =)


----------



## stephbunny (Dec 8, 2006)

ya....you're addicted. =P
hope you're having fun! thanks for the photos


----------



## bli5s (Dec 8, 2006)

Whoa!!! For a 5+ month collection...that's awesome!!!


----------



## juli (Dec 8, 2006)

Simply amazing. Love the shadows!


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 8, 2006)

looks great! this makes me want to line up all my mac and take pics. its just like porn for us! : )


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Dec 8, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## Pure Vanity (Dec 8, 2006)

For five and a half months you have a lot girl, and the traincase


----------



## n_c (Dec 8, 2006)

That's a huge collection for 5 months...very nice!


----------



## SHARKIA (Dec 8, 2006)

WHAT AR REALLY REALLY NICE 5 1/2 MONTH COLLECTION 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  SWEET


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 8, 2006)

*Everything looks so beautiful!!  You've definitely got yourself a great collection - and that traincase rocks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 8, 2006)

OMFG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  It's been 7 mo. for me and I thought my collection was big.  You definitely take the cake lol.


----------



## misz_leslie (Dec 8, 2006)

lol yes it's only been 5 1/2 months since i been collectin' and i just bought more today =/ i noe bad buht i jus can't help it =]


----------



## mskitchmas (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bli5s* 

 
_Whoa!!! For a 5+ month collection...that's awesome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ditto! great collection.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 9, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 9, 2006)

that's a great collection!!!


----------



## k_im (Dec 10, 2006)

mac seminar sounds fun!

lol, i go overboard with lip products.


----------



## Moppit (Dec 12, 2006)

If thats small then mine is miniscule.

Very nice collection and traincase.


----------

